# Where is everyone?.



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Its like a bomb went off in here. No one saying anything on any thread for days and days. Whats the deal???

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I've found basically no dev work done for the AT&T S3 here, but TONS done at XDA. I have to go where the info is at. I have a feeling a lot more have too.


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

I prefer the quiet here to the massive amounts of people complaining about the same issues in the Verizon subforms (not here)

heh


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Ya ive been on xda lately too.im on the tmo version and i havent seen anything for over a week. Wow

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I've noticed that for a few of my phones. The GNex scene was huge here. I miss having Rootz being my go to site :<


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I heard that gnexi were provided to devs to attract them here.

As to t mo...I am assuming it's because there are not as many dev gs3 owners as compared to the other networks.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------

